# Work in Bahrain



## ash (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi all
I've a job offer in Bahrain and it seems the only option I have so far since I was put redundant by my employer in Dubai 2 months back. If anyone had been there for enough time, I'll appreciate if you tell me your feedback about rents, schools, cost of living..etc. 

thank you


----------



## CiscoCCIE (Feb 7, 2009)

Sorry to hear that you were made redundant.

In which industry / role you were in Dubai?

Thanks.


----------



## ash (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi CiscoCCIE
My role is in IT , but I was working for one of the real estates who was hit severly by the crisis.


----------



## CiscoCCIE (Feb 7, 2009)

I see, because I have been offered an IT job in Abu Dabhi with a Data Center company... 

What is your thought on that?

Do you know anything about jobs in financial market, like financial analyst?


----------



## ash (Dec 19, 2008)

CiscoCCIE said:


> I see, because I have been offered an IT job in Abu Dabhi with a Data Center company...
> 
> What is your thought on that?
> 
> Do you know anything about jobs in financial market, like financial analyst?


My field is Data Center operations . But I don't get it, what has the financial analyst to do with that? can u email me to ash_ezz at yahoo dot com?

regards


----------

